# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.01 Release Notes

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro V1.01 Release  [18 May 2016]  Description :   *eMMC Pro V1.01 Released* Release Notes:  * News :* *Support ISP voltages.**Support eMMC / SD / eMCP Types .**General I/O options implemented hardware**Partition display function is added**Save File bug Fixed**Resume Function bug Fixed**Selecting Hardware option added ( eMMC Booster and eMMC Pro )**Disk Size is added to full read option .**EXT_CSD read / write added.* You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

eMMc Pro V1.01 Test with Note 2      
You can also check our facebook page at :  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best Regards
Oz.

----------

